

ShowHN: GifMachine, make gifs out of Youtube videos - lelandbatey
http://gifmachine.xwl.me/

======
arkitaip
Oh, this is nice! May I suggest previewing the video so that I can set the
start and end time in a more direct fashion? Other than that it just works.

